# Our Houses - Intro New Mexico



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I figure I'd formally introduce myself on here seeing as how it's been long enough. I figure it's appropriate to post some pictures of my/our work on here so you can see what we do on a daily basis. I use "our" because a house is never built by one guy a lone so I have to give credit where credit is due. 

This particular house is a good example of a normal house we do, each one being different. It's also a new flavor for the board, on here I haven't seen any southwest photos of jobs, maybe I haven't looked hard enough. 

Some "under construction" shots:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633406260007/show/

Finished Shots:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633421790154/show/


Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Very nice! Is the stain work done with traditional oil stain/lacquer/varnish systems? Any WB used on the wood?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> Very nice! Is the stain work done with traditional oil stain/lacquer/varnish systems? Any WB used on the wood?


Everything in the house is WB except for:
1.) Front Door
2.) 3 beams by curved (buttress) walls
3.) Large beam between dining room and living room (under the 2 round beams used as pillars)

The above 3 items are gel stained and poly'd over.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

*Products Used*

I ask a lot about what others use on certain things because I'm always into learning new things or just learning in general (new or not).

I figure I'd list what I used in this particular house to help others.

Paint:
- Exterior doors, [except for side door & front door]: Solo Enamel interior/exterior (brown color)
- Wasatch Primer (50% tint) to Sand Dune
- All rooms [except great room/living room & kitchen): ProMar 400 Sand Dune
- Living room & Dining Room: Ended up doing ProClassic (walls) (Sand Dune)
- Garage: Solo Enamel High Gloss (Sand Dune)
- Fireplace(s) Venetian Finish: Valspar Venetian Plaster (paint)
- Porches (sheet rock): A100 (custom stucco color match)

Stains:
- Front Door, beam above front door, 3 large beams by curved buttress walls, and large single beam above 2 wood pillars (vigas) separating dining/living rooms: Varathane Gel Stain (custom color match
- Oil based (gel stain) top coated with Polyurethane Satin
- Front door exterior , 4 coats of Helmsman Spar (Gloss)

Waterbased
- Interior doors: General Finishes, wiping stain, custom color (Provincial) by Jeff Jewitt
- Interior door top coat: General Finishes Pre-Cat Urethane (Satin)
- Exterior wood: General Finishes 450 Exterior, Chestnut
- Exterior wood top coats: General Finishes 450 Exterior gloss

I hope that helps, I might have missed a few things here and there but if you have questions feel free to ask I'll try to answer. 

Edit:
Forgot to mention I used Gen.finish WB 450 - Sugar Maple on the T&G.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks like some awsome work, how long do you spend on a typical house? How many do you do a month/year whatever?

Post pics more often


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Very familiar to me as I lived in S.E. Arizona for 14 years. Where in New Mexico? Kind of looks like Las Cruces.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

kmp said:


> Very familiar to me as I lived in S.E. Arizona for 14 years. Where in New Mexico? Kind of looks like Las Cruces.


Someone knows their stuff, your right it is LC.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

wje said:


> That looks like some awsome work, how long do you spend on a typical house? How many do you do a month/year whatever?
> 
> Post pics more often


Thank you very much. 

Well..if things go right, a lot faster haha. I normally work a lone and have a helper every once in awhile to speed things up usually. 

I'd say an average house taking about 5 weeks roughly and because its all new construction it's a come and go thing. Going to do the beams during the framing. Before the stucco is applied do the exterior paint/top coats, and then come back after mudders.

I'm trying to get it down to 3 weeks or less, if I brought in the other guys that want to come on full time, probably 2 weeks. 

The good side though is because I work a lone I get to buy a lot of toys to help speed things up. I mean tools*.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I was offered the job of running the paint dept. at NMSU back in 2005 but the money wasn't right so had to pass. I lived in Sierra Vista Az. a few hours west. Ever go to the blues festival in Silver City?


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

kmp said:


> I was offered the job of running the paint dept. at NMSU back in 2005 but the money wasn't right so had to pass. I lived in Sierra Vista Az. a few hours west. Ever go to the blues festival in Silver City?


Oh nice, so your very familiar with the area, least you know we're located in the U.S. unlike some people I have to call for special orders lol.

No I never have, I want to go to the blues fest. always busy working. I tend to go to ruidoso a lot, hillsboro festival, chili fest in hatch of course, and indian market in santa fe.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

Quote from a book I read a long time ago "pity New Mexico, so far from heaven, so close to Texas."


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Great looking pics, thanks for sharing. I know you said five weeks but how many actual hrs?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks great! That is a common style here in Utah as well. That is another reason why it is so hard to compare methods, hours and prices from one region to another. Notice the lack of baseboard, window trim and door casings? Although the Alder trim can be time consuming.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> Great looking pics, thanks for sharing. I know you said five weeks but how many actual hrs?


You know honestly I've never really tracked it. Probably over 180? Not sure exactly, sometimes I do stuff Monday and not come back until Thursday. Sometimes its a full day sometimes its half, depends on all kinds of factors including weather. 

We have really bad dust storms here, back east and other places they have white outs, we have brown outs. It makes its hard to do exterior staining and top coating because the morning might be good but by mid-day/afternoon it's like a small hurricane is going through town. One reason why I switched everything to WB, sometimes hard to work with on large surfaces, but the speed is just unbelievable.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

woodcoyote said:


> You know honestly I've never really tracked it. Probably over 180? Not sure exactly, sometimes I do stuff Monday and not come back until Thursday. Sometimes its a full day sometimes its half, depends on all kinds of factors including weather.
> 
> We have really bad dust storms here, back east and other places they have white outs, we have brown outs. It makes its hard to do exterior staining and top coating because the morning might be good but by mid-day/afternoon it's like a small hurricane is going through town. One reason why I switched everything to WB, sometimes hard to work with on large surfaces, but the speed is just unbelievable.


Yeah I figured there were days like that which is why I went for man hrs. 

I like the look, such a different look than is around here. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

RCP said:


> Looks great! That is a common style here in Utah as well. That is another reason why it is so hard to compare methods, hours and prices from one region to another. Notice the lack of baseboard, window trim and door casings? Although the Alder trim can be time consuming.


Exactly. I see a lot of posts about siding and power washing and we don't have hardly any of that out here, it's always stucco and tile roof vs. shingles. The lower-end homes have the asphalt shingles on them, but medium to higher priced homes have clay tile or cement based tile. 

All I do is residential new construction, looking into doing repaints with the paint crew and maybe some commercial. I'd rather sub that type of stuff out and work in our own houses for our own clients.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeesir look good, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

How do you deal with filling nail holes in the stained wood? 
I like latex stain / polly systems, but I've found the oil putties I always used with oil stain systems can cause problems with WB Polly.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

joshmays1976 said:


> How do you deal with filling nail holes in the stained wood?
> I like latex stain / polly systems, but I've found the oil putties I always used with oil stain systems can cause problems with WB Polly.


Haha, yeah it's been an ongoing process for me. I wish I was like everyone who can just putty and spray paint over the holes or whatever, when it comes to stain it's WAY different.

Right now I have 2 methods. 

1.) Minwax colored putties. Get a color close to the finished product OR mix and match and try to come up with something

2.) I have also used Famowood. It's stainable, sandable, and actually made up of essential saw dust and binder. You can buy "saw dust" from various species of wood, fill holes, sand, and stain as usual.

The first method is the one I like the best, but sometimes the color isn't consistent depending on if the hole is where the "light" color of the stain is located or a "dark" section. That's the thing that makes wood beautiful is its inherent variegation. 

I'm trying to come up with a way to mix the stain and the putty/filler to get a more custom blend. If I want the holes to really disappear I usually fill the holes and use a small artist's brush with a little stain and dab it on the filled hole, the stain does take a little bit and helps blend things better. ** But, I don't always have time to do that, hence I want a custom blend I can just smudge on and wipe off **

Hope that helps, if anyone has any tricks I'm all ears!


----------

